# Body weight vs Bike weight



## vic32amg (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey guys I have been considering the idea of upgrading parts on my specialized Tarmac Comp (58cm) from 105/ultegra to Dura-ace. but I have a couple questions perhaps you guys can help.

1. if I were to upgrade to a s works frame would the difference be that much better? performance gains be worth it? considering the tarmac comp and s works have the same geometry? 

2. also does decreasing bike weight make a difference - say just as much as body weight - 

3 other than making my wallet that much lighter are there really significant gains from saving 200 grams here and there? or is loosing physical weight way more effective - 

for example how many bike grams/lbs = 1 body pound. does it translate evenly?

here is my profile - 

175lbs 6' 1" 29 yrs - - I am working on getting to about 166 lbs as my goal. I know that sounds silly but I was told for my build that that is probably where i will/should fall. - I am really working on climbing - which is my weakest link right now. i'm not bad but I see alot of gaps to were I can improve. 

hanks for any input -


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Ignoring the metabolic costs of keeping the extra body weight alive there is no difference in weight lost on body or bike. Assuming the weight loss off your body would be all fat those metabolic costs should be low too, though I always seem to gain more when I lose body weight than the calculations indicate I should.

A good 6'1" climber would be more like 150lbs, and it gets tougher the leaner you get, so if you have the money it's easier to drop the weight off the bike. Of course there is no reason you can't do both, budget permitting.

There is also no advantage in losing weight off rotating parts versus the rest of the bike. That doesn't mean wheels aren't one of the easiest places to drop a lot of weight, just that it won't save you any more time losing 500g off the wheels vs 500g off the frame.

And of course none of it makes a damn bit of difference if you live in Florida or other place without significant climbs.


----------



## Blade (Nov 10, 2004)

vic32amg said:


> Hey guys I have been considering the idea of upgrading parts on my specialized Tarmac Comp (58cm) from 105/ultegra to Dura-ace.


I apologize for hijacking your thread, but I do have a question for you about the 105/ultegra comby you have on your bike.
First off, is it the 9- or 10-speed version you're riding and secondly, do you want to upgrade just because of the lighter weight or do you have any trouble with the 105?


----------



## vic32amg (Jun 22, 2006)

10 speed version - I am not upgrading because of weight, I sometimes have issues with changing gears and braking seems to be a little shaky compared to my friends bike with complete Dura Ace components. I want the confidence in braking and also the smoothness his bike has upon shifting, rather than the clunky shifting I have going. The weight saving is just an added plus and made me think about whether or not bike weight really makes that big of a difference. I always hear people talking bout saving 200 grams here and there but wouldn't it be easier to loose that physically and have the same result. faster/stronger?


----------



## Blade (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks for the answer Vic, that is exactly the kind of comment I was looking for.


----------



## vic32amg (Jun 22, 2006)

why? curiosity?


----------



## Blade (Nov 10, 2004)

vic32amg said:


> why? curiosity?


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=73067


----------



## vic32amg (Jun 22, 2006)

oh..... I've never ridden a 9 spd. I won't say the 105/ ultegra parts are " not good" but I'm training on alot of climbs and alot of the problems is probably me. I mean , when I am shifting, where I am on the pedaling stroke, the gear I am in. etc... for regular riding on mostly flats and hills, then I would say my setup is very suffice. If you could I would sell the D/A and the 105 stuff and buy 10 spd D/A - but thats just my opinion. thats what I am going to do i think. 

werd.
Vic


----------



## WhatGoodIsAName (May 18, 2012)

terzo rene said:


> Ignoring the metabolic costs of keeping the extra body weight alive there is no difference in weight lost on body or bike.
> ...
> *A good 6'1" climber would be more like 150lbs*, and it gets tougher the leaner you get, so if you have the money it's easier to drop the weight off the bike. Of course there is no reason you can't do both, budget permitting.
> 
> *There is also no advantage in losing weight off rotating parts versus the rest of the bike.* That doesn't mean wheels aren't one of the easiest places to drop a lot of weight, just that it won't save you any more time losing 500g off the wheels vs 500g off the frame.


1.) As much as the manufactures will be loath to hear this you will not see any significant gains between frames unless you have already maxed out your physical performance (hint: you have not, nor have I). One of my best climbing times is on a my heavyset bike, due to a combination of conditions and peaking in training.

2/3.) Losing body weight is better (see first bold), it only cost you more exercise/diet and makes your healthier.

3.) Assuming you don't get a super low body fat % (sub ~8%) a body lb will do the body good, and is worth the same a bike lb. Also bike grams start to chew into your wallet quite deeply. Mathematically a gram off the wheels is worth 1.5-2 grams elsewhere, but realistically between the lightest and pricy but affordable wheels you may save 300g. Saving energy by reducing rotating inertia in bike wheels is basically a myth, you are better off just losing weight (second bold).

As a personal question to you or anyone looking to spend thousands of dollars to save grams. Lets say you get to sub 10% body fat, how many dollars is it worth to you to go a little faster? why? Some people have sufficient wealth that $1000/g is insignificant, but for most of us we would gain more by HTFU.

edit... ooops this is a uber old thead :mad2:


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

The easiest and cheapest way to save grams off your bike is titanium skewers. $30+/- and 100 to 140 grams savings. After that, grams get expensive.

Obviously, grams off your body are better, but you have to work for that!


----------

